# Welder, good enough?



## steak (May 6, 2011)

Is being a welder a good enough job to get a woman? 

Just wondering what your thoughts are on this. I checked out ******* and it seems pretty much every woman there has a college education or is going to college. 

So well... I'm worried that being a welder isn't good enough.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

My father is a welder. It is a skilled trade that should be respected. Some people would look down on tradesmen, but those people are stupid and stuck up.

I once worked at a dating service. We had a female lawyer who was so full of herself that even the doctors we set her up with were repelled. She said, "I am a lawyer, so I only want an accountant, another lawyer or a doctor." Job snobs make me laugh, they are often so lonely with that attitude.

My single eldest bro is also a lawyer. He wants a perfect woman, one who is educated and also a good homemaker. Most of the educated women he meets, believe that they are too good to cook and clean. Guess he will always be alone, since he would never date a woman who was not educated.

I see men that are dirty from work, on the subway all the time. It is a turn on for me to see a man who is filthy from his trade; it means he is virile and strong. Those men make me want to cook for them and give them some good lovin' for working so hard.

A good woman will only care that you have a decent career, not what you do. Welders can do better than professionals financially.


----------



## MandyLou (May 6, 2011)

Welder is lovely! The trades are good and usually well paid. Concentrate on being good at what you do and I'm sure you'll be fine. Talk to other people in the field and find out what you need to do to be successful in yours. You could one day have your own business if you pay attention! Don't worry so much about what you do... concentrate on the quality of your work. Good luck!


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

are you kidding? welder is a good trade with a good paycheck. An honest days work that pays well is not something to be ashamed of!

My husband is a millwright. He makes MUCH more than my friends hubby who is a Chartered Accountant. Getting Dirty at work has NO SHAME.


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. How would you feel about a truck driver then?

I'm not actually a welder, I'm still in high school. But my plan is to try to get into a welding course which is 6 months long after I finish highschool. 

Where I live there's really no "academic" requirements for welders and there is a high demand for welders so hopefully that's the line of work I'll be doing. 

If not I'm gonna for a truck drivers license and be doing that and then try to become a welder later.

I most likely won't ever get into an actual college, so "blue collar" work is probably what I'll be doing.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

f them if they don't like you for who you are not what you do!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

steak said:


> Thanks for the replys. How would you feel about a truck driver then?
> 
> I'm not actually a welder, I'm still in high school. But my plan is to try to get into a welding course which is 6 months long after I finish highschool.
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with welding as a way to make a living.

with that said its a very hard job. breathing dangerous fumes,neck problems,working around other dangerous machinery.and the list goes on...

as a young man most of this won't consern you until you get older when your 50 are you going to want to wear a welding helmit all day with your arthritic neck or bad back .(you might get lucky and not have any of thease problems)

some of the trades that I would sugest if you were my son would be ........HVAC,building matiance(home inspector),heavy equip operator.I have been reading that there are some programs for radiation protection there is a shortage of power plant workers right now.and there is going to be a push for nuclear energy to be used more so the field is growing.do a search for free programs for training in the nuclear field. 


try the national registry of nuclear protection technologists.


----------



## MandyLou (May 6, 2011)

Truck driving is a good paycheck, however, it's hard on relationships. You are rarely home and if you plan on having a family you will be leaving her alone for long periods of time. It wil be very hard. My father in law is a truck driver and he wasn't home to watch his kids grow up. I would try to get into a trade as soon as possible. Besides, with gas going up, I'm betting truckers are going to take some of the brunt of it, making it less lucrative.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I personally have all ways felt blue collar workers are far more attractive than white collar workers.

I think what is more attractive then money is attitude to life, if you are loving, generous, hard working and so forth. A lazy man who will not help around the house is not attractive. A man who does not care about his SO and show how much he cares is not attractive. A man who is a pushover and doesn't know what he wants from life, nor make steps to make it happen is not attractive.

So it doesn't really matter if you are a welder or not, what matters is your attitude, how you carry yourself, self respect, and how you treat others.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are looking for a woman that is more impressed by the title of your job than what you are as a man, you shouldn't want her anyway.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Steak, I'm a tradesman and I have to say that when you're under 25 it doesn't seem to matter as much. But it's not just the job that's tough and dirty, your friends tend to be hunters, bikers, car guys, and other types of heavy weekend beer drinkers

I married a girl who was raised in a blue collar family and she didn't mind that stuff, but after her early-30's and working in highrise offices as an accountant for all those years she started to want to avoid those type of blue collar people and be more suburban. 

We are probably going to get a divorce and a big reason is I like getting dirty and loud motors in my driveway and she wants to be a desperate housewife. Nothing wrong with either lifestyle but they don't mix very well.

If you are at all good with computers get into instrumentation for factories/mills or HVAC controls, welding is a tough trade and the money is only good if you're away from home a lot.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> nothing wrong with welding as a way to make a living.
> 
> with that said its a very hard job. breathing dangerous fumes,neck problems,working around other dangerous machinery.and the list goes on...
> 
> ...


:iagree: My poor old Daddy has arthritis in his elbow. He has also lost many coworkers to fatal falls.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Wrench said:


> Hey Steak, I'm a tradesman and I have to say that when you're under 25 it doesn't seem to matter as much. But it's not just the job that's tough and dirty, your friends tend to be hunters, bikers, car guys, and other types of heavy weekend beer drinkers
> 
> I married a girl who was raised in a blue collar family and she didn't mind that stuff, but after her early-30's and working in highrise offices as an accountant for all those years she started to want to avoid those type of blue collar people and be more suburban.
> 
> ...


My father was away in New York for a few years. After that, he was never away. He did quite well financially when he was home, so your above statement is not true.

Daddy was never a drinker and neither were his friends. His friends were all into music the way he was. 

Spoiled princess women make me sick. What kind of idiotic woman wants to stay home and spend money, all the while whining about their "tough" lives? Ugh, get a job. :rofl:


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a college degree and I married a blue collar man. Wouldn't have it any other way. I'm a simple gal with simple needs. My husband doesn't believe me but money isn't all that important to me. 4 walls, cable, a good stereo, beer and a bug zapper. I'm happy.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh I know lots of tradesmen like your dad too, but I know far more that are like I described. 

With all the pipeline and major projects going on in north america a lot of welders end up on camp jobs, that's a tough life to start a family but the money is good. 

Being a millright, machinist, electrician or computer controls guy is a better job with a pension and somewhere to move up to.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

My father was a heliarch welder and one of the best. My mother a beautician. He has since past, but he was moms one and only love, and I still miss being daddies girl. 

And as one stated, most of the time, that profession, you are a guy with 'down to earth' know how to enjoy and have fun circle of friends. A lot of good women like that. No stuffy upityness. But, can be some what of a [email protected] :smthumbup:

Welding, especially heliarch, can be an awesome trade to get into and can make descent money. IMO, though, if a womens primary "criteria" is your job classification...she is not the women for you! Yes, job stability is important, but that is not the primary for reason for the start of a strong, honest relationship. 

Don't find a carrier for a women. As I am learning the hard way at age 41, you need to be happy with you. If you are, and welding is your thing that makes you happy and you enjoy, THAT is what matters. The right woman will come along and compliment that.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> My father is a welder. It is a skilled trade that should be respected. Some people would look down on tradesmen, but those people are stupid and stuck up.
> 
> A good woman will only care that you have a decent career, not what you do. Welders can do better than professionals financially.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

There is something to be said about street smarts and common sense verses some who are nothing but book smart. Welding is a skilled trade. Just as a doctor who needs a steady hand for surgery...so do you.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Wrench said:


> Oh I know lots of tradesmen like your dad too, but I know far more that are like I described.
> 
> With all the pipeline and major projects going on in north america a lot of welders end up on camp jobs, that's a tough life to start a family but the money is good.
> 
> Being a millright, machinist, electrician or computer controls guy is a better job with a pension and somewhere to move up to.


My father has always had full pension, because he has always been part of a union. 
He has also been offered management positions. 
You are making a lot of negative generalizations about welders.:scratchhead:
Maybe things are different where you are from? I am in Canada.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

steak said:


> Thanks for the replys. How would you feel about a truck driver then?
> 
> I'm not actually a welder, I'm still in high school. But my plan is to try to get into a welding course which is 6 months long after I finish highschool.
> 
> ...


Dont down being blue collar. I was raised in blue collar family, married blue collar, yet I myself people veiw as 'white collar' due to my type of job and those I work for. I, however, do not view myself as 'white collar' as society views it. 

AGAIN...do what makes YOU happy. The right women will want to be with you for you, how you treat her, make her feel, how you each compliment each other. Not professions. I know a lady who is going on 40 and single. Never married. Her brother is married, kids, all her friends married kids. She is one of those girls I always say "wish you could sell her for what she think she's worth" kind of girl. She has passed over several very wonderful caring men due to what the drive!! Yes!! If they drive a Pick up...she won't date them. She "thinks" they don't make any money. IF they don't have high salaried jobs...for get it. Once she finds out they are blue collar, she finds reason to dump them. Needless to say, she is a very lonely and miserable person to this day and blames it on the city she lives in.

Do what you enjoy. Not what you THINK someone else wants. Trust me...otherwise....you will be hear posting a few years from now about how to deal with divorce and what not.


----------



## MandyLou (May 6, 2011)

Wrench said:


> Oh I know lots of tradesmen like your dad too, but I know far more that are like I described.
> 
> With all the pipeline and major projects going on in north america a lot of welders end up on camp jobs, that's a tough life to start a family but the money is good.
> 
> Being a millright, machinist, electrician or computer controls guy is a better job with a pension and somewhere to move up to.


I don't know where you are from but my family and friends are tradespeople. You must have a very negative impression to present them this way. Every person is good/bad based on their actions, and tradespeople are no different. I think it's prejudiced to present them so negatively and I heartily disagree with your assessment based on personal experience.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

steak said:


> Is being a welder a good enough job to get a woman?
> 
> Just wondering what your thoughts are on this. I checked out ******* and it seems pretty much every woman there has a college education or is going to college.
> 
> So well... I'm worried that being a welder isn't good enough.


If she's worried about it you've picked the wrong woman.

Bob


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

MandyLou said:


> I don't know where you are from but my family and friends are tradespeople. You must have a very negative impression to present them this way. Every person is good/bad based on their actions, and tradespeople are no different. I think it's prejudiced to present them so negatively and I heartily disagree with your assessment based on personal experience.



:iagree:


----------



## reader27 (Apr 26, 2011)

It seems like it is mostly about attitude. If you become a welder because you love welding then it probably is good enough. If you hate welding but become a welder because you can't get any other job then it probably isn't good enough.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

*Customer Service: Looked down upon.*



reader27 said:


> It seems like it is mostly about attitude. If you become a welder because you love welding then it probably is good enough. If you hate welding but become a welder because you can't get any other job then it probably isn't good enough.


This is true about any position.

I found myself in customer service because I had medical concerns at the end of high school, when grades mattered the most. My health was poor until I was about 25. Each time I attempted college or university, I fell ill. 

People look down on those who work in call centres; I have been doing it for six years. It is only lucrative if one is in management. I am working towards that.

It's an honest living and I get to use my "strong communication and interpersonal skills".  I should have been born with a mobile phone in my hand, I have made a living from talking on the bloody phone. :smthumbup: I do have full benefits and I am paid well enough to live alone if I had to again, though admittedly, only enough to rent. I live in one of the top ten most expensive cities in the world. The suburbs are cheaper, but I love the multiculturalism as well as the hustle and bustle of the city. 

My husband is an engineer. I was insecure about only having a high school diploma and being married to a shockingly smart math whiz. He told me that he doesn't care what a woman does, he just wants her to be working. Mr.G finds me very intelligent and well read; I try to self educate a lot. 

People tell me that a high school diploma is a great acheivement, but it offers nothing in today's job market.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

If a woman rejects you because of your occupation, then she is not worthy of you.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

I love welders, I am related to a few and I am friends with lots, I lay a pretty nice bead myself! I just gave my opinion of an easier on the body trade for Steak. I don't think all trades people are drunk losers or anything, we're just not always what a white collar women wants and I thought he should know that. Cheers, happy friday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

Wrench said:


> I love welders, I am related to a few and I am friends with lots, I lay a pretty nice bead myself! I just gave my opinion of an easier on the body trade for Steak. I don't think all trades people are drunk losers or anything, *we're just not always what a white collar women wants and I thought he should know that.* Cheers, happy friday!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I understand. I don't think I'd be comfortable pursuing a woman who would earn more than me anyway.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

You are in high school....what are you doing worrying about who you will attract? Enjoy your youth, you have plenty of time later to worry about a career!
Blue collar work is nothing to sniff at, nothing. It is honorable and it is necessary. When you need a plumber, you need a plumber. When you need an electrician, you need an electrician. When you need a welder, you need a welder. All are very stable jobs, very.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

mentallydrained said:


> I know a lady who is going on 40 and single. Never married. Her brother is married, kids, all her friends married kids. She is one of those girls I always say "wish you could sell her for what she think she's worth" kind of girl. She has passed over several very wonderful caring men due to what the drive!! Yes!! If they drive a Pick up...she won't date them. She "thinks" they don't make any money.


Warren Buffett drives a 10 year old Toyota Camry.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

steak said:


> I understand. I don't think I'd be comfortable pursuing a woman who would earn more than me anyway.


Very wise. My blue collar husband didn't like that I made more money than him and it caused us problems. I'm a homemaker now so it's fixed now.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Mrs.G said:


> My father has always had full pension, because he has always been part of a union.
> He has also been offered management positions.
> You are making a lot of negative generalizations about welders.:scratchhead:
> Maybe things are different where you are from? I am in Canada.


I don't think his intent was to make a negative generalization. My stepfather, his three brothers, and both sister's husbands are either welders or pipefitters. Every one of them owned travel homes and worked multiple states away in three to six month jobs. Unless you live in a city with fabrication facilities or similar jobs, this is becoming more common. It was a hard life, but the money was decent. As a welder, you either work for a local firm or company, or you can be represented by a union that sends you wherever there are new constructions or overhauls. My step father made enough in six months with alot of hours to take the rest of the year off. 

I started as a machinist while in college, but moved into a white collar job. Early in my career, most of us in the union jobs made close to six figures in the area where I lived, but globalization has really changed it. That and the fact that some of the big unions quit spending money on training programs for employees that distinguished us from employees elsewhere. Most in my area make half that now.

Don't assume that this is your one and only shot at going to college. Never stop learning. You can look at the welding, truckdriving, or whatever as a stepping stone to something later. Once you get a little experience under the belt, you might suddenly find that another field interests you.

On a different note, I saw an interesting report recently that indicated that a lack of a college degree doesn't seriously negatively impact a guy in his twenties or thirties when it comes to relationships, but it seriously hurts the chances for single men in later years. Maybe it was just trying to be sensational.


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Very wise. My blue collar husband didn't like that I made more money than him and it caused us problems. I'm a homemaker now so it's fixed now.


I think it's probably because if the man does the pursuing and earns less money, it puts him at too much of a disadvantage. Just kinda seems unbalanced and unhealthy.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

steak said:


> I think it's probably because if the man does the pursuing and earns less money, it puts him at too much of a disadvantage. Just kinda seems unbalanced and unhealthy.


When we met he made more than me (I wasn't out of college yet). And at the time he was in a corporate job so he probably thought he'd always make more than me. He switched to blue collar work and instantly I made a lot more than him. And yes things got unbalanced real fast. Don't think he thought it through when he took that paycut.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

The important thing is to take pride in your work no matter what it is. Things should then fall into place for you.

As for truck driving, that's not a great place to be if you are a married man with a family. To make the good money, you will need to do "over the road"--and you could be away from home for long periods of time. It can also be difficult to get started in trucking. Most companies want experienced older drivers--with very clean driving records.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think a welder would be attractive and manly, so i can see it easily attracting a women. I think men that are focused are very attractive and that seems like the kind of work that requires a lot of skill. If you love what you do and are very focused then that is attractive.

A truck driver, on the other hand, is not attractive to me. There doesn't seem to be much thought or skill involved, not to mention its very solitary which doesn't seem like it would be good for a relationship. The inactivity could lead to many health problems- also unattractive.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

One thing I don't think anyone has mentioned is the opportunity for advancement. If you start out as a truck driver...are you still going to be driving a truck when you're 40? How about welding?

Many of the women here stated that what matters from an attraction standpoint is that someone takes pride in their work. Maybe so, but also remember that a lot of women are attracted to ambition and long-term goals. Will you have that in your field?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

steak said:


> Is being a welder a good enough job to get a woman?
> 
> Just wondering what your thoughts are on this. I checked out ******* and it seems pretty much every woman there has a college education or is going to college.
> 
> So well... I'm worried that being a welder isn't good enough.


I was never the type to look at a guy's $$ or profession, I look at the heart. My husband welds on his job, accually I find the Blue collar worker even more attractive-if I had to compare. I like that scuffy dirty look I guess. Sure wouldn't deter me ! 

And as Aug827 said, taking PRIDE in what you do and doing it well -this speaks.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Ooohhh I could run with this one!!! Perceptions are funny aren't they!!

While many tout a "college education" and I too have a undergraduate degree, but it's really what you do with it. 

My wife/I are friends with a cool couple she is a Optometrist sounds good has some "perception" to it. Her husband is a Plumber.......

Guess who makes more money? 

I work with a programmer who has NO college and can run circles around me the guy with the EE degree.

Welder is more than fine. The next bubble is College tuition in America. In many instances a trade is more stable and better money especially when compared to Liberal Arts degrees at the UG level.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Frost (Aug 2, 2010)

When you get right down to it, it doesn't matter at all what I or anyone here thinks about being a welder, truck driver, plumber, janitor or anything else. What truly matters is how YOU feel about yourself.

If you go into a relationship lacking self-confidence and feeling inferior in some way (as either a man or a woman), there is very likely going to be struggles. Everything might start off great but it will eventually degrade into resentments and feelings of inadequacy if you don't work on building your self esteem.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Frost said:


> When you get right down to it, it doesn't matter at all what I or anyone here thinks about being a welder, truck driver, plumber, janitor or anything else. What truly matters is how YOU feel about yourself.
> 
> If you go into a relationship lacking self-confidence and feeling inferior in some way (as either a man or a woman), there is very likely going to be struggles. Everything might start off great but it will eventually degrade into resentments and feelings of inadequacy if you don't work on building your self esteem.


:iagree:AMEN!!! I'm living proof as I am in this issue right now and have been for a year now. DO NOT dependend on other's for your self esteem, worth, etc. It will bite you in the @ss sooner or later. For me, it's 13 yrs later.


----------



## johnboy63 (May 2, 2011)

My buddy works with me as a recycler, makes a meager $15 an hour, and has been with women of all ranks from hair dressers to vice presidents of major companies, nurses, doctors, etc. Character and confidence is a major key along with being fit and appealing. Unfortunately some women are stuck up but why would you want to be with a b*tch anyways, right?


----------



## johnboy63 (May 2, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> I have a college degree and I married a blue collar man. Wouldn't have it any other way. I'm a simple gal with simple needs. My husband doesn't believe me but money isn't all that important to me. 4 walls, cable, a good stereo, beer and a bug zapper. I'm happy.


My kind of woman!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

OhGeesh said:


> Ooohhh I could run with this one!!! Perceptions are funny aren't they!!
> 
> While many tout a "college education" and I too have a undergraduate degree, but it's really what you do with it.
> 
> ...


That didn't seem like such a dramatic point until the plumber I called to work on my basement drain was bragging about moving to my area because his firm offered him $100,000 per year here. It just burned me up because he was bragging about it even after I offered him a beer. 

That said, my job involves global manufacturing. Companies cannot hire those with certain VISAs until after recruiting efforts fail in America. In jobs that require manufacturing engineering experience, many companies now have to hire up to 30% or more of their staff in these fields from developing countries due to a lack of qualified applicants. These are jobs that typically start pretty close to six figures. Graduates often just prefer to stay local, and not follow the jobs.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

When you first start dating a woman, keep your true profession a secret and minimize your salary. If you're a lawyer, you're really just a paralegal. If you're really a welder, tell her you're the guy who cleans up after welders. Figure out if she's into you or interested in your paycheck. If your "job" isn't enough for her, her interest or commitment isn't enough for you. The world is chuck full of gold diggers and you're better off without one. Besides, it doesn't matter what job you have when you meet or marry a woman. Your job and all that comes with it can disappear tomorrow. If you own a fancy, expensive car, hide it and borrow a friend's old used car to take her out on the first few dates. If she falls in love with you and not your job, she won't mind too much to learn you actually earn or own more than she expected.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Of course a welder is a good enough job. Any woman worth having will love and accept you for who you are, not what you do. There are plenty of bankers and lawyers who make lousy boyfriends/husbands (I've dated more than a few). What matters is how you treat your woman.

Be confident in who you are and what you have to offer and the ladies will love you.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

johnboy63 said:


> My kind of woman!


DITTO!!! I LOVE being this kind of woman!!! I have college degree work what is perceived as 'white' collar job but am much happier around 'blue' collar people and men. Down to earth and common sense men/people are more content and funner.


----------

